# 2 books, a roll of toilet paper, and a nose



## Namrah (Jan 18, 2010)

Milton... I've never raised a golden puppy before, not at this age - usually my fosters have been older.

The boy can jump ... right up on to kitchen-height counters. All four paws.

He ate _Friday_ and _I Will Fear No Evil_ (I guess he's not a Heinlein fan?), and two rolls of toilet paper in the last two days.

And then yesterday we were snuggling in bed and he chomped on my nose! Not even a scratch, just a shock, and kind of tickled. I told him my face was not a chew toy, but he didn't seem totally convinced.

He did give up on my slippers though...

Every time I foster a puppy I swear never again; this one at least is sticking around if he doesn't drive me batty first.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL..sounds like my chewie he loves everything that's made of of paper:doh:

Chloe will unroll my toilet paper trough out the hole house, then Chewie steps in and eats it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ahhh...golden puppyhood...I was lucky on the books and TP but I've had my battle scars from over exuberant puppies including black eyes and fat lips. The only advice I can give is lots of walks, basic obedience classes and time.


----------



## Namrah (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh, he gets plenty of walks, Elka to keep him entertained, training 5 minutes of every hour, and lots of playtime.

It doesn't help. 

It's ok, Elka was worst in many ways. He loves walking around with a full roll of toilet paper, then chewing it to pieces. It's probably one of the cheaper toys one could buy but what a mess to clean up!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Namrah said:


> The boy can jump ... right up on to kitchen-height counters._ *All four paws.*.._


Houston, we gots us a problem! He needs concrete boots.


.


----------

